
Samsung Surprise as World’s First Smartphone with Quantum Technology Launches - anastalaz
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/05/15/samsungs-surprising-new-5g-smartphone-is-worlds-first-with-quantum-technology/#7c0e952d30e0
======
uberman
The product page for the chip in question is also worth a read.

[https://www.idquantique.com/random-number-
generation/product...](https://www.idquantique.com/random-number-
generation/products/quantis-qrng-chip/)

